# 2008 Altima Coupe - 2.5 - around 94,000 miles



## AshleyG123 (Jul 13, 2015)

My Engine Service light just came on yesterday. It is steady and not blinking. I am unsure why this is on. Can anyone tell me why it is on???

I saw other posts but people had very low miles when this came on. Mine has around 94,000 miles so I am curious if that is why.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The light is an to indicate that a problem exists as detected by the ECM, which caused it to trigger a trouble code and set the light. There are hundreds of reasons that can trigger a trouble code, from something as simple as a loose gas cap, to something more expensive, such as a bad catalytic converter. The stored code will help point the direction to diagnose the cause of the problem. You can take your car to an independent repair shop or the dealer to have it checked out. If you want to retrieve the code yourself, you can take it to most auto parts stores and have it read, or you can purchase an OBD II code reader and check it yourself via the OBD II diagnostic connector located under the driver's side dash.


----------



## seldomseen (Sep 11, 2015)

Take your car to the dealership to have the codes read.


----------

